# my beast



## fnsikser (Jul 9, 2004)

91 SE-R(MENTAL#3)465whp [email protected] mph 
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/6819271f-3ec0-4bf8-a3db-9386ca99b221.htm
...Fred Casey aka THE REEPER.


----------



## All_Lag (Jun 25, 2006)

Very Cool.


Nice MPH for that ET

Details on the setup?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

thats a bad ass machine right there........very mean lookin!


----------



## Rider (Jun 26, 2006)

That is kick ass nice!


----------



## =Nismo= (Jul 4, 2006)

cool!! F*cking sick


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

Enigine Pics


----------



## fnsikser (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

fnsikser said:


>


I just Pissed myself


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

hell i need to drop my slow ride there and let you work it. that is one sick b13.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

always looking good fred


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

That is an awesome Sentra.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

WICKED. Very impressive


----------

